# Smelting and melting



## teabone (May 4, 2007)

For me one of the best ways to melt your brown dry powder into a metallic nugget is as follows . Place the powder in the center of a tissue paper and sprinkle on some borax , then twist into a hershy kiss and dip into alcohol . Place in melting dish and melt with mapp propane torch . Once the powder is molten metal sprinkle a little sodium nitrate and this will help get rid of most impurities .


----------



## aflacglobal (May 7, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock: Sodium nitrate :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Noxx (May 7, 2007)

aflacglobal said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock: Sodium nitrate :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:



What ? It's true it help ! Sodium Nitrate burns with oxides and goes in smoke.


----------



## aflacglobal (May 7, 2007)

Yeah, i was making reference to Ka Boom.


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (May 7, 2007)

yeah, that's ammonium nitrate mixed with diesel fuel.. BIG Kaboom!.. :shock: :twisted: 

Actually I had used the sodium nitrate and damn near melted my kiln down.. the inside of it looks like it got nailed with that alien blood from the movie "Aliens".. plus it was pretty corrosive, corroded the paint wherever it exited the kiln.. very heavy "chlorine/pool chemical" smell to it and really irritating to the nose..

all in all.. be careful with that stuff.. if you're melting down brown powder, why not just clean it with nitric and then melt it with the borax, nothing else.. that seems to be the general consensus I've come across here..

Derek


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 7, 2007)

Sounds good to me. You're not going to have to worry about pure gold at this point, anyway.

Rinse it well after the nitric. Otherwise, you're back to square 1 with the corrosive nitrate (nitric) fumes. If it smelled like chlorine, maybe you didn't rinse out all of the HCl before putting it into the furnace the first time. That would have been corrosive, also.


----------

